

A Silver Ooze That Could Shrink the iPod - dwynings
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/01/a-silver-ooze-that-could-shrink-the-ipod/

======
mikecuesta
Do we really need smaller iPods?

~~~
swombat
Do you prefer your iPhone to be thicker?

~~~
moe
I have a g1 and I find the extra thickness to be justified for the keyboard.

~~~
jpd
You are saying that if the G1 were any thinner, you would like it less. Is
this what you intended to say?

